# OCing With NTune HELP!!!



## zorack8000 (Oct 1, 2009)

I minimally OCed my cpu in NTune. I restarted my computer and after 3mins of running windows it locked up. i restarted and before i could start NTune, it crashed, so i could not go back to my old settings. I started and safe mode and it works fine. i cannot access NTune in safe mode. WHAT CAN I DO? :4-dontkno


----------



## greenbrucelee (Apr 24, 2007)

overclock in the bios and never use an application to do it ever again.

Overclocking with some piece of software can hav disasturous results, always do it from within the bios.

I have never used Ntune but have you tried clearing the cmos to see if that helps.


----------



## ebackhus (Apr 21, 2005)

Dump nTune, it's crap. If you want to OC do it from the BIOS. If you don't know what you're doing then DON'T TOUCH IT.


----------

